# How to configure static IPv6?

## opotonil

I have static IPv6 configured on server, but ntp crashed and ssh don't listens on IPv6. If I use radvd all work well. I don't understand what is happening.

Disables radvd ignoring route advertisement on /etc/sysctl.conf:

```

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra = 0

```

Static IPv6 configuration on /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0="null"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

tunctl_tap0="-u kvm"

config_tap0="null"

bridge_br0="eth0 tap0"

brctl_br0="setfd 0 sethello 0 stp off"

rc_need_br0="net.eth0 net.tap0"

config_br0="192.168.255.2/24

        2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff::2/64"

routes_br0="default via 192.168.255.1

        default via 2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff::1"

dns_servers_br0="192.168.255.1

        2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff::1"

dns_domain_br0="lan"

dns_search_br0="lan"

```

Network info:

```

# ip -f inet6 addr

...

4: br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 

    inet6 2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff::2/64 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::223:7dff:fe06:d28b/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

# ip -f inet6 route

2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff::/64 dev br0  proto kernel  metric 256 

fe80::/64 dev br0  proto kernel  metric 256 

fe80::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256 

fe80::/64 dev tap0  proto kernel  metric 256 

ff00::/8 dev br0  metric 256 

ff00::/8 dev eth0  metric 256 

ff00::/8 dev tap0  metric 256 

default via 2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff::1 dev br0  metric 4

```

Configuration of ip6tables: http://pastebin.com/WkgXEFj1

----------

## doctaweeks

Check the output of 

```
netstat -lnp
```

You should find a line that looks like this if IPv6 is configured for sshd: 

```
tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      -
```

 *Quote:*   

> ntp crashed

  I don't know what this means though. Are you using it as a client or are you serving that system's time up to the network? Please provide more information and I'll help in any way I can.

----------

## opotonil

Using static ipv6, after system reboot:

```

# netstat -lnp | egrep "tcp6|udp6"

tcp6       0      0 2001:xxx:xxxx:fff:51413 :::*                    LISTEN      4277/transmission-d

udp6       0      0 2001:xxx:xxxx:fff:51413 :::*                                4277/transmission-d

```

```

# /etc/init.d/ntpd status

 * status: crashed

```

I am using ntpd as server to local ipv4 network.

Using ipv6 stateless (radvd), after system reboot again:

```

# netstat -lnp | egrep "tcp6|udp6"

tcp6       0      0 2001:xxx:xxxx:fff:51413 :::*                    LISTEN      4258/transmission-d 

tcp6       0      0 2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff:x:22 :::*                    LISTEN      4075/sshd           

udp6       0      0 :::123                  :::*                                4202/ntpd           

udp6       0      0 2001:xxx:xxxx:fff:51413 :::*                                4258/transmission-d

```

```

# /etc/init.d/ntpd status

 * status: started

```

Network info, using ipv6 stateless (radvd):

```

# ip -f inet6 addr

...

4: br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 

    inet6 2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff:xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/64 scope global dynamic 

       valid_lft 86136sec preferred_lft 14136sec

    inet6 fe80::223:7dff:fe06:d28b/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

# ip -f inet6 route

2001:xxx:xxxx:ffff::/64 dev br0  proto kernel  metric 256  expires 86350sec

fe80::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256 

fe80::/64 dev br0  proto kernel  metric 256 

fe80::/64 dev tap0  proto kernel  metric 256 

ff00::/8 dev eth0  metric 256 

ff00::/8 dev br0  metric 256 

ff00::/8 dev tap0  metric 256 

default via fe80::a221:b7ff:feac:bbcf dev br0  proto kernel  metric 1024  expires 1756sec hoplimit 255

```

----------

